# More audiotube ?'s



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Ok guys while my wheelers in the shop I thought it would be a good time to try and build an audiotube. Does anyone know where I can find some dummy proof directions, preferably with pics on how to do this? Also what brand of speakers and amp do you reccommend without breaking the bank, _Id like to keep the speakers under $100 and dont have any idea what amps run. Also is there a way to use a head unit and maybe get radio stations or is this something that is pretty much an IPOD run toy?_


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We use to have a write up somewhere.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm interested in this also. i have everything to build mine but the amp and have no idea what amp to get.


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Anyone have any advice for us? Ive tried to find a how-to here but I cant seem to find one.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

Also interested in info for tube


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

This is one that I did and it should help you out.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=958


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

J Strong Industries makes a real nice front rack unit that has me interested, just not sure if I wanna drop $500 on one quite yet. So I thought I would try n build one first.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I built this one for just under 170 bucks. it was really easy to build.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Save yourself alot of money and build your own, they are very easy to build. Most people are useing the Pyamid amps found on ebay, and marine speakers, 6" schedule 40 PVC, with 2 90 degrees elbows.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:agreed:


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

I used the Mitzu amp in mine. I think I paid $ 30 for it. You can find them on e-bay. I used The Pyramid Crystal speakers in mine. You really don't need marine speakers. You just need to make sure that they have a polycarbonate cone. You don't want cloth. Mine have been under water several times and still work fine. You can put a head unit in it. I would get a waterproof cover from a marine supply store to protect it. Just cut your hole in the center and slip it in.
Let me know if you need any help. I would be glad to take some pics with a description, but it's all sealed up, so I don't think you will be able to see much.


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

I would really like to have a head unit and to be able to get radio stations since I dont own a mp3 player nor do I have any music on those files to transfer to one. I dont even own any cd's, theres always something on some station that I like.


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

jmeier1981 said:


> I would really like to have a head unit and to be able to get radio stations since I dont own a mp3 player nor do I have any music on those files to transfer to one. I dont even own any cd's, theres always something on some station that I like.


you could install a satellite radio, they are cheap and work great


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Does anyone on here build and sell any type of atv stereo? 

Dont you have to by a subscription to the satelite radios? If I could just have a regular head unit Im sure almost everywhere I go I could get reception


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

ive got a split tunes system for sale. pm me for details


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

I think I can get by with a plain mp3 style audio tube now, Ive got some buddies offering to fill one with songs but I still dont know what components will fit and work for this build. I found a tiny Mitzu amp on ebay for $36 thats 500w. Would this work or is it to big for what Im doing? I think the over all construction of it looks simple enough but where I think Ill run into problem is the wiring. Im not an electronics or stereo junky so Im just not confidant that I could figure out how to wire in the power cord and the mp3 cord, Im sure I could figure out the speaker wires.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

jmeier1981 said:


> I think I can get by with a plain mp3 style audio tube now, Ive got some buddies offering to fill one with songs but I still dont know what components will fit and work for this build. I found a tiny Mitzu amp on ebay for $36 thats 500w. Would this work or is it to big for what Im doing? I think the over all construction of it looks simple enough but where I think Ill run into problem is the wiring. Im not an electronics or stereo junky so Im just not confidant that I could figure out how to wire in the power cord and the mp3 cord, Im sure I could figure out the speaker wires.


It is really pretty simple, The Mitzu amp will work fine, that is what I am using, the hardest part is the speaker wires, but all you have got to do is go by the color code on the speaker wires, solid black as positive, and black with white stripe as negative. Red for main power and black for a ground. The Mitzu amp comes with instructions on how to hook up the wireing and is very compact and easly fits inside the tube. All connections from the mp3 player is basically plug and play with a couple of cheap connecters that can be bought at any radio shack.


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Any chance you could make a list of what I need to buy, as far as connectors or plugs?


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

If you buy the Mitzu amp off Ebay, it should come with the plug you need for an MP3 player. You will need some type of power connection. I use a 12v plug (cigarette lighter plug). You can pick one up at Auto Zone for a few bucks. You can also hard wire it, but make sure you use a positive on the load side of the switch. You want the amp to turn on/off with the key so it doesn't drain your battery. 
The Mizu amp will come with directions to wire the speakers. Like Muddy Brute said, it's not hard. I soldered all my connections just to be on the safe side, but you can just use crimp on connectors.
Make sure you mount the amp to the tube so it won't move. My 1st amp came loose and bounced around inside the tube. I ended up having to replace it. I screwed the new amp to a piece of 1x4 and then ran some screws throught the outside of the PVC into the wood. It's not going anywhere now!
If you need help with downloading songs, let me know. I can give you some free file sharing sites that are real easy to use.
You also need to get some type of waterproof case for your MP3 player. I use the Otter Box. It is practically indestructable! You can find it on EBay also.
Let me know if you have any more questions. I am getting ready to take mine apart again. I got some condensation built up behing the speakers, so I need to dry it out. I can take some pics while I am working on it.


----------

